# وتتوالى المفاجأت برنامج Hysys 3.2 للتحميل والتثبيت



## محمد سمير وحيد (16 أغسطس 2006)

ده لينك التحميل : 

http://depositfiles.com/files/201371/HYSYS_3.2.rar.html


البرنامج مساحتة 184 ميجا بايت (((( مضغوط )))))


اى خدمة : :14: :14: :14:


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (16 أغسطس 2006)

فين الردود


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (16 أغسطس 2006)

فين الردود


----------



## المهندسة 1 (16 أغسطس 2006)

Jazak Allh Khiraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## haadi (17 أغسطس 2006)

و الله ألف شكر على المجهوود و على الكرم اللا طبيعي ... بس للكرم عنوان هو محمد سمير وحيد
فجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eslam128 (18 أغسطس 2006)

thxx ua basha 

eslam128


----------



## safa aldin (19 أغسطس 2006)

*الرابط لا يعمل*

شكرا جزيلا على جهودكم ولكن الرابط لايعمل :5: 




اخوكم المهندس صفاء الدين:55:


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (19 أغسطس 2006)

الرابط يعمل وانا جربته تانى وشغال تمام


----------



## almotanby (21 أغسطس 2006)

*شكراً*

شكراً على المجهود الطيب 
هل من الممكن تحميل الكراك على المنتدى


----------



## محمد العاني (24 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## SENIOR (25 أغسطس 2006)

اخي محمد سمير
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## don moha (27 أغسطس 2006)

ممنون اخوية .... على البرنامج ... ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## Silver020 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن رفع البرنامج مره ثانيه

وشكرا


----------



## jomhoumm (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا محمد على البرنامج , بس ياليت ترفعه مره ثانيه


----------



## alking22 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

الابط مو شغال


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 نوفمبر 2006)

انا هحاول ارفعه مره اخرى
انتظروا هياخد وقت طويل حد ما


----------



## المطوري (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ابحث عن امثلة محلولة مع الشرح ام امكن لهذا البرنامج رجاء


----------



## Silver020 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

نحنا في الانتظار يا خوي محمد

شكرا" على سرعة الرد


----------



## بسام969 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

يرجى توضيح عملية التنزيل بالتفصيل ........... اواجه بعض الصعوبات

اشكرك يا محمد دا عمل هايل............................


----------



## mkhattaby (14 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ محمد 
هل من الممكن ان تنزل الكراك فقط او ترسل على
mkhattaby***********
أنا امك العديد من البرامج المهمه للمهندسين الكيميائين او العاملين فى مجال الغاز و النفط


----------



## المطوري (14 نوفمبر 2006)

اين يمكن ان احصل على امثلة تطبيقية للبرنامج مع التقدير


----------



## عبدالله ابراهيم (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررر


----------



## يحي القاضي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*أود معرفة عمل هذا البرنامج ؟*​


----------



## بسام969 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً يا محمد 
لم اجد البرنامج على الرابط المحدد
هل يمكنك ان تنصح كيف ساتمكن من تنزيله

انت شخص رائع
بتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## Silver020 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

يا أخوي محمد ... بعد اذنك ...يا ريت ترفع البرنامج بسرعه


----------



## Silver020 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الرجاء من المشرفين رفع الموضوع


----------



## عماد ممدوح (26 يناير 2007)

البرنامج هام جدا برجاء وضعه مرة أخرى على النت وارساله لان الرابط لا يعمل 
وشكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed emad (1 فبراير 2007)

احنا في الانتظار


----------



## عبدالله ابراهيم (2 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## نورالاسراء (3 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

ياريت لما تعاود رفعه توضح ليا طريقة التحميل
وشكرا جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (4 فبراير 2007)

اخي العزيز
الرابط لا يعمل اذا تسمح اتن تنزل الرابط مرة ثانية 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## PINK-LINK (5 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
على فكرة أنا عندى بكرة كورس hysis بس بفكر إنى ما أروحش لو سمحتم ممكن حد يوضحلى أهمية البرنامج وهل أنا كطالبة فى السنة التانية قسم كيميا هستفاد منه ولا يفضل أخده قبل التخرج أرجو سرعة الرد


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (5 فبراير 2007)

خده فى سنه تالته مش سنه تانيه عشان هتحتاجه ف مشروع التخرج عشان متنساهوش


----------



## PINK-LINK (5 فبراير 2007)

أولا شكرا على سرعة الرد يا محمد
ثانيا هو أنا هاخده وبعد كدة هدرسه فى الصيف إن شاء الله فبالنسبة لحكاية النسيان دى ممكن متحصلش إن شاء الله وأنا والحمد لله كمان دارسة chemcad فممكن أستخدمه فى المشروع وأستغنى عن ال hysys


----------



## PINK-LINK (5 فبراير 2007)

بس هو فيه سؤال تانى أنا فى جامعة الأسكندرية وبصراحة أنا أشك إننا بنستخدم التكنولوجيا العالية دى فى المشاريع ممكن حضرتك توضحلى أكتر أحنا بنستخدمه فى إيه


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (6 فبراير 2007)

اصل هو انك ممكن على حسب مشروع التخرج بتاعك لو عملى بيتكلم عن process مثلا افضل لك انك تستخدم احدى البرنامجين لان البرامج دى بتسهل عليك حاجات كتيرة انت ممكن تقع فيها لو عملتها بايدك وممكن تعملها غلط ذى مثلا
energy balance - mass balance ,وغيرهم من اساسيات الهندسة الكيميائيه يعنى ممكن غصب عنك تغلط فى حاجه سهلة بس البرنامج ده مبيغلطش 
محمد سمير 
تالته هندسة القاهره


----------

